# How many photos?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I read that in Dubai they ask you to provide them with passport size photos for a lot of stuff. How many photos should I bring with me?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

To be on the safe side, 30. Don't panic though, there are plenty of places here to get them too


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

My company has asked for a minimum of 20, I think I will need a bigger wallet


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

it costed me 20 Dirhams for developing 12 photos here in a small shop inside Spinneys at Bur Dubai...I just gave my USB drive to the staff and she downloaded the photo to her computer.. and was ready after 10 mins... I think there lots of place can do it also...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have the photo put on disc and then you can have more printed off if needed...you will use a lot of them ( for DL, residency, any sort of beach club you will join etc, etc !!!)


----------

